# Can you help me design a tattoo?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm now positive that I'm making significant progress in recovery and have decided for sure that, once I overcome dp, I want to get a tattoo to symbolize the hell that I went through and emerged from. I found the perfect saying and I need help designing a tattoo. The saying is "Just when the caterpillar thought that world was over, she became a beautiful butterfly". I think that's so fitting of dp. Dp is like this dark horrible little cocoon where you are sealed off from the rest of the world and overcome dp, to me, is like emerging into the light, victorious and beautiful and changed.

So, if there is anyone on here who is artistic and can help me out, that would be awesome. I want to put a really delicate looking butterfly along with the script and I think I want it on my lower back (It will be my first tattoo, so somewhere to doesn't hurt a lot is key).


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Im getting a full back tat when my DP goes away.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

That's so great! I love the saying Ustabeatinyfairiepeople, and totally feel that way as well. I wish I were artistic because I would love to help you out. Hmmm...

Sonnl-Wow, you are so brave!

You both have me thinking about tattoos, I have never had one either, but I think you have a good idea there!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Lower back = trampstamp. I personally dont think it looks bad at all but this seems to be peoples opinion.

I bet Kenny or BlueTank could sketch something up for you. Or you could look for inspiration @ http://www.deviantart.com

If I ever get a tatoo it is gonna be of the Trailer Park Boys, or the VNV Nation logo, or the Biohazard warning label.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> Lower back = trampstamp. I personally dont think it looks bad at all but this seems to be peoples opinion.
> 
> I bet Kenny or BlueTank could sketch something up for you. Or you could look for inspiration @ http://www.deviantart.com
> 
> If I ever get a tatoo it is gonna be of the Trailer Park Boys, or the VNV Nation logo, or the Biohazard warning label.


I doesn't have to look trampy. I don't want to get it right above my butt crack. I guess more like middle/lower back. I thought about across my shoulders but I want to put something else there.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I could give you the name of a swedish artist that designs nice tattoos for people occassionaly, but I do not want you to get one


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you live in Sweden babybowrain?


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Your tattoo should be of a tiny Fairy. Glad you are doing so well. I read you wer coming off Klonopin, have you come off it completely now? And are you talkin any meds now. What do you think has helped you most with your recovery. Thanks, Dyna


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Dyna said:


> Your tattoo should be of a tiny Fairy. Glad you are doing so well. I read you wer coming off Klonopin, have you come off it completely now? And are you talkin any meds now. What do you think has helped you most with your recovery. Thanks, Dyna


Thanks Dyna, I am down to a 1/16th of a mg under 1/4 of a mg. Not sure what that equals lol. I'm also on sub b complex and vitamin d. The things that helped me in my recovery were accepting the dp and trying to live despite it, moving out of my abusive home environment, and most recently, meeting a cute guy. The latter has improved my mood significantly lol.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Do you live in Sweden babybowrain?


Nope, just know of a good swedish artist I like.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Thanks Dyna, I am down to a 1/16th of a mg under 1/4 of a mg. Not sure what that equals lol. I'm also on sub b complex and vitamin d. The things that helped me in my recovery were accepting the dp and trying to live despite it, moving out of my abusive home environment, and most recently, meeting a cute guy. The latter has improved my mood significantly lol.


So happy for you! You sincerely deserve it, as we all do! I think that a fairy is cute also!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is the coolest idea for a tattoo I have ever heard of. I could sketch something up if you want, let me know.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> That is the coolest idea for a tattoo I have ever heard of. I could sketch something up if you want, let me know.


That would be pimp Kenny. I came up with one idea that I will scan and show you. I want a delicate looking butterfly and then that phrase in some nice script. I was thinking maybe even inside the butterfly? I'm not an artist so you can run with the idea.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds great!









I always wanted to do a tattoo of Carpe diem (seize the day)! It sounds so cool lol
Wow, I just googled it and there are so many people that did such a tattoo. It's not original anymore.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angelina Jolie does have such a tattoo,too.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Thanks Dyna, I am down to a 1/16th of a mg under 1/4 of a mg. Not sure what that equals lol. I'm also on sub b complex and vitamin d. The things that helped me in my recovery were accepting the dp and trying to live despite it, moving out of my abusive home environment, and most recently, meeting a cute guy. The latter has improved my mood significantly lol.


Good for you-Enjoy the romance!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> That would be pimp Kenny. I came up with one idea that I will scan and show you. I want a delicate looking butterfly and then that phrase in some nice script. I was thinking maybe even inside the butterfly? I'm not an artist so you can run with the idea.


For sure. I can sketch something up after you send me the scan and you can let me know what you think. Tattoos are a big deal, so if you don't like it, no hurt feelings.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> For sure. I can sketch something up after you send me the scan and you can let me know what you think. Tattoos are a big deal, so if you don't like it, no hurt feelings.


Sorry this took me so long. Here is what I came up with.









Like I said, I'm not an artist. I'd like the butterfly to have more depth and maybe the words to be smaller but the butterfly the same size. Also, this is just one idea. If you come up with another, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is super cool. I like the way you did that a lot. If it were me, the only thing I'd change would be I'd make the words more of the same size and the lines more straight. Unless you are going for the natural hand written look.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> That is super cool. I like the way you did that a lot. If it were me, the only thing I'd change would be I'd make the words more of the same size and the lines more straight. Unless you are going for the natural hand written look.


Nope, I would certainly like it cleaned up. Also maybe the words completely horizontal. I think it might translate weird on skin to have it tilted like that. I did want the word butter fly more bold and maybe slightly larger for emphasis.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Nope, I would certainly like it cleaned up. Also maybe the words completely horizontal. I think it might translate weird on skin to have it tilted like that. I did want the word butter fly more bold and maybe slightly larger for emphasis.


Yeah, you should google "fonts". There are these websites with tons of different cool fonts you can download.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Sorry this took me so long. Here is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you would have had me fooled. It looks pretty artistic.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

mourningdovespirit said:


> Wow, you would have had me fooled. It looks pretty artistic.


Lol. I traced pictures from the internet and then filled them in by hand.


----------

